# Building my own top bar



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Michael Bush has simple top bar hive plans and instructions - http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, I only looked at the cutaway picture and following diagram. There's alot of cuts there to make that hive. Way more complicated than it has to be. Mine are just cross cuts and,some ripping for the top bars. Then I drilled some holes. Sounds like you're having fun
with it though. Good luck.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

This is definitely not the design for the average Kenyan. Sort of defeats the purpose of a top bar a little bit.. Thanks for the link to Michaels hive it was one of the ones I had in mind. It is not the plans I have on my computer though. There is another set of plans floating around here that are very simple as well. THis hive has been fun to build. Gave me a lot of chances to show my son how to get different cuts out of wood etc. But I really don't think I will do it again. Way to much work for anyone thinking of making several or maybe even a couple unless you knew you where going to to them all at one time. still there are at least seven separate set ups to the table saw just for the rails on the bottom. The worst so far is there is really no good way to attach the hive body to those runners. awkward attempt to hit about half an inch of wood with a finish nailer.
Other than those bottom rails it is pret6y much like any other top bar hive except I think putting the ends at the end of the sides rather than between them is an easier method.


----------



## wltwine (Oct 13, 2009)

These are the plans I used and these hives work great, simple to build and the plans are easy to read. I did modify the plans some to suit my needs but I can't complain, I've built four hives with great success. How To Build A Top Bar Hive - 44-page fully illustrated FREE PDF download http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/h...gContext=search_results/search_shelf/center/1


----------



## Hareman (May 11, 2010)

I have just finished my top bar hive using the plans located at http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/ho...shelf/center/1 and I can honestly say that it was as easy as described on the six videos that daves bees has posted at the top of this forum. I used some 5-1/2" wide used cedar siding that came off a housethat had been damaged during hurricane Katrina, so the hardest part for me was gluing up three boards in order to get the 12' wide boards required. But all lumber was free, (except for 1 = 2" x 4" pressure treated board for the legs). I also bought 8 - 1/4" x 2-1/2 galvanized carriage bolts with washers and nuts ($4.00) and a box of bronze screws ($5.75). I had a pair of 4" strap hinges on hand for the observation door and the glass was $3.85. Total in my hive is less than $25.00 including glue.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

wltwine and Hareman. Those are the plans I was thinking of. I want to build a second Top Bar (everyone says to have at least two hives) and am going to build the next one according to those plans. I probably have more of the hardware for that hive laying around here than this first one. I may go with the gluing up of smaller boards as well to get the 1X12s. 

Managed to get al the building done on my hive today. just in time for a rain storm to move in. I'm sure there are bees looking for shelter that will move right in any minute, Right?

Seriously is there anything I should do to keep it from getting overly dirty this winter since it is nearly certain I will not have tenants until next spring at best?


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out the Warre Hives. Easier to build, easier to maintian, and still a top bar hive. http://warre.biobees.com/


----------



## tecrench (Jan 24, 2011)

Daniel I used the plans in the 1st post as a guide using 1x12 and did a cypress strip top. Used a top bar same as the langs I have already so I have some interchangeability. Used a 6" x 36" plex window and 50" long. Very happy with the finished hive


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>everyone says to have at least two hives

The point of two hives is interchangeable frames (or combs) so you give some brood to a hive that might be queenless. If you build two different dimensions of hives, you have defeated the purpose of having at least two.

A frame of brood is a virtual panacea for any queen issues or worries.
http://www.bushfarms.com/beespanacea.htm


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/9481171

DavesBees he has I think 6 vid's from start too finish 
Simple and sweet


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> >everyone says to have at least two hives
> 
> The point of two hives is interchangeable frames (or combs) so you give some brood to a hive that might be queenless. If you build two different dimensions of hives, you have defeated the purpose of having at least two.
> 
> ...


Michael, Good point. I am also aware of it. I intend to make my second hive the same inner dimensions as the first. The reason being to be able to transfer comb from one to the other. I am not sure this works well at all for top bar hives though. Another reason I am trying to keep costs to a min.
I sort of blew that this last weekend by going out and buying 40 some dollars worth of materials. But my fist hive is done except the bottom board. working on finding materials for hive two.

I will build a Longstroth hive eventually but will have to wait until I have my land to set that one up. I am doing all this in my back yard. Unless I find someplace that will let me set up hives I have to stay very very small.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Does the concept of "bee space" apply to a top bar hive and if so, where? - Mike


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

In retrospect, I wish that I had cut down portions of my brood bars so bees could pass upwards- more like a regular frame. There have been times when I would have liked to set a super above the TBH. Also would allow me to make Langstroth nucs with bars taken from the TBH.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

mhorowit said:


> Does the concept of "bee space" apply to a top bar hive and if so, where? - Mike


Yes, the width of the top bar. Everything else is left to the bees to determine the dimensions of. Attaching comb to the sides of the hive is an issue with top bars.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine is a Tanzanian TBH, same inside dimensions as a Lang. I can add regular frames, if needed. It has come in handy. Very few problems with attachments.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I was browsing yesterday and saw a look to an alphabetical lost of over 200 types of hives. I didn't have the time to stop and look at it. I do wonder if they included an old tractor tire and such though.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does the concept of "bee space" apply to a top bar hive and if so, where?

From the point of view of the person making it, the only spacing that is important is the width of the bars. From the point of view of the bees and the beekeeper using it, there will be a beespace at the sides and usually a bit more than a beespace at the bottom.


----------

